# Discovery Launches HD via Intelsat



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Fixed satellite service provider Intelsat said Discovery Communications will use the company's international high-definition network in Europe. The signing of Discovery Communications as an anchor tenant on PAS-12 offers a high-powered distribution alternative to new channels looking to deliver HD programming across Europe.

Using capacity on PAS-12, Discovery will provide distribution of Discovery HD, which will originate at its European headquarters in London, to Europe. GlobeCast Europe will uplink the content at its Brookman's Park teleport in the U.K.

The companies said the agreement reflects the expansion of an already successful relationship because Intelsat provides distribution capacity for Discovery to reach its nearly 1.5 billion cumulative subs worldwide.

Intelsat currently operates its U.S. HD neighborhood on the Galaxy13 satellite. The establishment of a new HD satellite for Europe is the first step at expanding full-time HD distribution to other areas of the world, the company said.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

